# Topics > Books >  Book "Real World AI: A Practical Guide for Responsible Machine Learning",  Alyssa Simpson Rochwerger, Wilson Pang, 2021

## Airicist

appen.com/real-world-ai

Book "Real World AI: A Practical Guide for Responsible Machine Learning" on Amazon

Alyssa Simpson Rochwerger

Wilson Pang

----------


## Airicist

Article "The challenges of applied machine learning"

by Ben Dickson
April 19, 2021

----------

